# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Je®vis Marine Tank

## Jervis

Showcasing my latest project.

Tankset:
60x40x40 (2ft) Cade Optiwhite glass tank
Cade cabinet

Circulation/Plumbing:
Tunze overflow box
Hydor Seltz L30 return pump
Aquabee 1000 chiller pump
Tunze Nano Wavebox
Tunze Nano 6025

Filtration:
Elos Sump 500 consisting:
• Elos Natural Skimmer 500 w/ Eheim 1250
• Juwel coarse and fine sponges
• Eheim/Dennerle/Biohome bacteria housing
• Tunze Osmolator (water top-up)
Grotech Macroalgae Reactor

Illumination:
ATI Powermodule 4 x 24W

Parameters Control:
Aquatronica controlled cooling fan
Arctica 1/5hp chiller
Aquatronica pH

Hardscape:
Indo live rock
Live aragonite

It all started with the purchase of an Elos sump tank...



Emm... I think I left the skimmer pump (Eheim 1250) at the LFS  :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

Use the main compartment for salt mixing...



These sponges and bacteria housing spent 3 weeks in my temporary sump... they should be alive by now. These 3 compartments are filled with seasoned water, not connected to the main compartment which is still mixing.



Protein skimmer output --> filter stocking --> a bag of temporary ceramic rings --> Juwel coarse sponge --> Juwel fine sponge --> Eheim anti-clog media & Biohome

Will continue to fill up the available compartments in the coming days.

----------


## Jervis

The main tank!!! Thanks the guys at Mizu for delivering the tank and cabinet up to my office... climbed 4-storey up  :Laughing: 



I am quite surprise to find the tank so well protected.



Love at first sight I must say  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

The cabinet in white... to match my 4ft tank standing next to it.



Just to check if the cabinet is leveled  :Grin:  A free Apps I downloaded into my iPhone.

----------


## argonmt

wah .. so envy on all your gadgets.... BTW the sump tank is very nice.

looking forward to your journal.  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> wah .. so envy on all your gadgets.... BTW the sump tank is very nice.
> 
> looking forward to your journal.


Thanks bro... you are the first to respond to my thread. I know AQ is not the best forum to post a marine project... but I've known you guys for a few months now... money have already been spent... might as well share with others  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dkk08

Hey bro Jervis very interesting! Show more pics of the sump please and what do you plan to keep this time? Corals? Marine shrimps?

----------


## Jervis

> Hey bro Jervis very interesting! Show more pics of the sump please and what do you plan to keep this time? Corals? Marine shrimps?


I see you have Harlequin shrimps as avatar... I will go full SPS actually  :Grin:  Will feature more of the sump later as I still have not decided what to do with the compartments. Might use one of the larger compartments as refugium to store some Miracle Mud.

Here's a top down view of the Elos Sump 500.

----------


## argonmt

> Thanks bro... you are the first to respond to my thread. I know AQ is not the best forum to post a marine project... but I've known you guys for a few months now... money have already been spent... might as well share with others


really can learn a lot from your projects..  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> really can learn a lot from your projects..


Do drop by more often  :Smile: 

Here's a preliminary plan for my sump.

----------


## 900801

wow,interesting,looks like another great journal cant wait to see the final product :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> wow,interesting,looks like another great journal cant wait to see the final product


Thanks... but unlike freshwater... it will take a long while before the final product can be revealed... that's the frustrating thing about marine  :Sad:

----------


## BlackShrimp

hi jervis,

this is my first time following a marine set up journal. hope to see more!!! :Grin: 

and good luck with the new project!~!!!

----------


## Jervis

I have a Whale Shark (bought from Osaka Kaiyukan) inside my huge tank  :Laughing: 



Filled the tank with DI water. No leak  :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

> hi jervis,
> 
> this is my first time following a marine set up journal. hope to see more!!!
> 
> and good luck with the new project!~!!!


Thanks! As long as you guys are interested... my time will not be wasted  :Smile:

----------


## Savant

Then it is not wasted at all... Ah I fear the posion's coming...

----------


## joe faria

Hi,
Back to marines?...

Only good things can happen now... 

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

> Then it is not wasted at all... Ah I fear the posion's coming...


Poison?  :Grin:  You need to have salty-fingers to get poisoned... unless deep down... you are curious to discover more  :Roll Eyes: 




> Hi,
> Back to marines?...
> 
> Only good things can happen now... 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe Faria


Yupe back to marine but not abandoning freshwater. Just that instead of starting another planted tank... figure I'll have more to learn setting up a marine reef tank.

----------


## blue33

Is that a shadow on the tank, looks double image to me? Looking forward the setup. Overall looks perfectly good.  :Well done:  What lighting you'll be using? Your ATI lighting?

----------


## dkk08

> I see you have Harlequin shrimps as avatar... I will go full SPS actually  Will feature more of the sump later as I still have not decided what to do with the compartments. Might use one of the larger compartments as refugium to store some Miracle Mud.


Yap have a few pairs few yrs back... I'm also thinking of going back into Marine... this time I'll just keep Marine invertebrates, will most probably keep Harlequins and sexys  :Grin:

----------


## 900801

> Yupe back to marine but not abandoning freshwater. Just that instead of starting another planted tank... figure I'll have more to learn setting up a marine reef tank.





erm,just asing do you have an account on Singapore Reef Club jervis something haha :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> erm,just asing do you have an account on Singapore Reef Club jervis something haha


Yupe that's me... I have account in SRC, AROL, NR, RC & etc. by the same nick  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Let's continue the journey shall we?

After testing for leak...



... it's time to test the Tunze Nano Wavebox too... perfect for mixing salt  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 



The Optiwhite tank glows  :Shocked:

----------


## beetroot

wow... looks complicated to me  :Razz: ...
but waiting to see the final results!!
because haven't dived for sooo long... 
miss marine fishes  :Laughing: ..
keep us updated!

----------


## Jervis

> Is that a shadow on the tank, looks double image to me? Looking forward the setup. Overall looks perfectly good.  What lighting you'll be using? Your ATI lighting?


I didn't notice the flash actually created such interesting shadow effect  :Grin:  Have not really decided on the lighting yet... will come in at a later stage I guess.




> Yap have a few pairs few yrs back... I'm also thinking of going back into Marine... this time I'll just keep Marine invertebrates, will most probably keep Harlequins and sexys


Sexies are sexy  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Gadgets acquired for this setup  :Smile: 



Look kinda neat tucked into one corner.

----------


## planted86

how big is the tank?? what's the tank thickness?

----------


## Jervis

> how big is the tank?? what's the tank thickness?


The tank is 60x40x40cm, 8mm thick Optiwhite glass  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Went back to Aquamarin to collect the Eheim 1250 pump for the protein skimmer. The box looks old... I didn't know they used to call it Universal Hobby Pump  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 



Firing up!!!



Very happy with the ease of setting up... the whole operation is very quiet as I do not release the air valve fully... I think I need a silencer for the air intake  :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

One of the reasons I bought this sump  :Smile:  



So neat!!! The silicone hose is temporary of course... will connect the sump to the main tank once the live sand settles in.





Love the texture of the live sand  :Well done:

----------


## dnsfpl

can't wait to see the final product  :Well done:

----------


## Jervis

> can't wait to see the final product


Wont be so soon...  :Sad: 

Here's the live rock... bought from Reborn and Aquamarin  :Smile: 



Pretty cycled as they have no bad smell even at the LFS tank.

----------


## argonmt

first time follow a marine tank setup, thus don't really understand a lot of things. :Sad:  .. going to do some read up  :Grin: 
BTW the wavebox seems quite huge in the tank  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## Jervis

> first time follow a marine tank setup, thus don't really understand a lot of things. .. going to do some read up 
> BTW the wavebox seems quite huge in the tank


Great to have you tagging along... that Wavebox is already the smallest in the market... you need the chamber for the wavemaker to work. Actually it's not too bad considering flow is one of the most crucial elements in a marine setup and most guys have a few wavemakers in a small tank.

----------


## argonmt

did you get your elos sump and protein skimmer from aquamarine too?

----------


## Jervis

Got the liverock... chosen from Reborn and Aquamarin. Can't find Pacific (Tonga and Fiji) rock as the shipment will only come next month... and I was told that Tonga branches have been banned  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated: 



So I'll just make do with what I can find  :Smile: 



The finished scape... with 2 hitch hiker snails  :Roll Eyes:

----------


## MbmC

Not sure anymore that you need any sort of chamber for a wavemaker to function as a wavebox.

Why do I say this? Have you seen the Vortex wavemaker that is on display at Iwarna in their 2ft tank? It's also on a on&off cycle that looks like every second to me, and the wave in that tank is amazing. There isn't any chamber for the vortex, just blowing straight into the water column...

what do you think?

----------


## Jervis

> Not sure anymore that you need any sort of chamber for a wavemaker to function as a wavebox.
> 
> Why do I say this? Have you seen the Vortex wavemaker that is on display at Iwarna in their 2ft tank? It's also on a on&off cycle that looks like every second to me, and the wave in that tank is amazing. There isn't any chamber for the vortex, just blowing straight into the water column...
> 
> what do you think?


I was one of the firsts to run a Vortech last time and I used to have 3 running in my 4ft SPS tank. They function slightly differently if you have the chance to experience both. They give almost the same result... but different. If you wanna know the most upset experience I've got with the Vortech... I've had countless small fishes and invertebrates sucked and diced by the pumps  :Sad:

----------


## MbmC

> I was one of the firsts to run a Vortech last time and I used to have 3 running in my 4ft SPS tank. They function slightly differently if you have the chance to experience both. They give almost the same result... but different. If you wanna know the most upset experience I've got with the Vortech... I've had countless small fishes and invertebrates sucked and diced by the pumps


Ouch...that's painful. Both for you and for the LS.

So seriously, what's the difference? Is is the amplitude of the wave, of the waveform?

----------


## Jervis

> Ouch...that's painful. Both for you and for the LS.
> 
> So seriously, what's the difference? Is is the amplitude of the wave, of the waveform?


I do not have any scientific/technical terms to help with the explanation... but if you observe how the wavebox works... when the pump is running on reverse, the pump will suck water from the tank to fill up the chamber. It will then empties the chamber to push the water back into the tank. That's the main difference between the Wavebox and Vortech. But again, you might get the same result if you tune them well (as mentioned in my previous post).

----------


## pleco4me

Looking very good Jervis!

Good to see you're as good at scaping marine tanks as planted tanks  :Grin: 

Still planning on nemo?  :Evil:

----------


## Jervis

> did you get your elos sump and protein skimmer from aquamarine too?


Yes the Elos sump comes with the protein skimmer... both from Aquamarin  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> BTW the wavebox seems quite huge in the tank


Took this pix specially for you. The Tunze Nano Wavebox is the one nearest to the back of the tank. The bulky thing is actually the Tunze Overflow Box  :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

> Looking very good Jervis!
> 
> Good to see you're as good at scaping marine tanks as planted tanks 
> 
> Still planning on nemo?


Thanks! Nemo? Emm... very tempting  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Went back to the office today to make sure all the pipings are done properly... in other words NO LEAKING  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Took some close-up shots of the live rock as they are full of live.

Let's start with a nasty looking hairy crab  :Opps: 



Some strange looking "thing"  :Huh?: 



Got a feeling these are bad stuff  :Exasperated: 



And of course algae as usual  :Crying:

----------


## MbmC

The tunze wavebox pump goes in reverse? Wow, didn't realise that, I thought it just allows water to fill up naturally during the off phase, which is the way my wave box works...

At least your live rocks are nicely encrusted with coralline...the next time I setup a marine tank I'm going to freshwater dip and scrub every rock...I'm fed up with the pests...

----------


## Jervis

> The tunze wavebox pump goes in reverse? Wow, didn't realise that, I thought it just allows water to fill up naturally during the off phase, which is the way my wave box works...
> 
> At least your live rocks are nicely encrusted with coralline...the next time I setup a marine tank I'm going to freshwater dip and scrub every rock...I'm fed up with the pests...


Yeah that's what I was told (about the reverse running of the propeller blades)... but of course I couldn't witness it with my own eyes.

I did perform a freshwater dip... in fact it's a 10 min soak. Apparently this hairy crab is more resistant that expected  :Laughing:

----------


## BlackShrimp

you dip the live rocks into freshwater to get rid of unwanted inhabitants? but why wouldn't you want to have the crab?

sorry... don't know nuts about marine. haha.

----------


## Jervis

> you dip the live rocks into freshwater to get rid of unwanted inhabitants? but why wouldn't you want to have the crab?
> 
> sorry... don't know nuts about marine. haha.


Yes I did a freshwater dip to get rid of unwanted hitch hikers and pests... it's controversial in a sense as that will also get rid of the beneficial pods and bacteria... such a short dip/soak will basically remove nasty worms such as fire and bobbit worms and small crabs.

Reefers tend to avoid introducing crabs and mantis shrimps as they may grow big and prey on small fishes and inverts... usually at night. But not all crabs will grow big... so most will try to rid them indiscriminately.

----------


## BlackShrimp

that rock sure is 'live'. so many living things in it.

but i still like the crab. haha. so what are your plans for the crab? resoak the rock?

----------


## EvolutionZ

cant wait to see this tank full of SPS corals!

----------


## sslow

What lights are you using for this tank?

----------


## Jervis

> that rock sure is 'live'. so many living things in it. but i still like the crab. haha. so what are your plans for the crab? resoak the rock?


A bit too late to remove it now... just let it be  :Smile: 




> cant wait to see this tank full of SPS corals!


If you want I can Photoshop some SPS colonies into my tank... just for you  :Grin: 




> What lights are you using for this tank?


I am still considering whether to go back to T5, try MH (and deal with the heat) or invest in LED... will decide in a day or two.

----------


## EvolutionZ

i wan to see the real thing! haha

----------


## Jervis

> i wan to see the real thing! haha


That will take weeks if not months... if I introduce SPS now... they will turn brown in 1 day... then white in 2 days... and green in 5 days (wrapped in algae)  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

The skimmer ran-in this afternoon  :Smile:  in less than 48 hours... I'm impressed!



Can't wait to see some nasty gunk  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## argonmt

> Took this pix specially for you. The Tunze Nano Wavebox is the one nearest to the back of the tank. The bulky thing is actually the Tunze Overflow Box


thank..  :Smile:  is that MH light??

----------


## MbmC

T5HOs I think.
LEDs man. Unless power consumption not an issue for you.
I think that's the only way to go...  :Very Happy: 

Just dipped my mantis in FW  :Very Happy:  Nice to see that guy squirm...

----------


## Jervis

> thank..  is that MH light??


That's a temporary T5 fixture as it's easy to setup  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> T5HOs I think.
> LEDs man. Unless power consumption not an issue for you.
> I think that's the only way to go... 
> 
> Just dipped my mantis in FW  Nice to see that guy squirm...


Drove down to a LFS in the west to look at the new LED fixture that they are selling... $1350 for a 2ft fixture which is quite reasonable considering the savings in the long term.

But that fixture is not bright enough (in my opinion) to satisfy some of the corals I intend to keep. So I've decided to stick to T5... at least for the time being. I'm sure there will be a lot more LED products launching in the coming 6 months  :Smile: 

Here's how the tank looks like now with the ATI Powermodule 4 x 24W T5 HO. Will add a coloured background soon to camouflage the two black thing  :Laughing: 



The tubes are old and temporary... will get some new ones before I start to stock my tank with corals.

----------


## blue33

Lily pipe for marine. Are you the first one who use this?  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> Lily pipe for marine. Are you the first one who use this?


Yeah I think I'm the first  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  But coralline algae (purple encrusted type) will grow on the lily pipe... will need to soak in vinegar once in a while... more work to maintain  :Wink:

----------


## BlackShrimp

> Will add a coloured background soon to camouflage the two black thing


hmmm... how are you going to that with the tank full with water?  :Confused:

----------


## Jervis

> hmmm... how are you going to that with the tank full with water?


Stick from behind  :Grin:

----------


## BlackShrimp

!!!! :Evil: 

of course you stick from behind! haha... what i meant is... well i assumed your tank is close to the wall already. so given the situation, how are you going to stick the oyama paper.

 :Embarassed:  i know i newbie, but don't like that LA!

----------


## fireblade

piang... I must be crazy!! followed and read through the 4 pages!!

----------


## Jervis

> !!!!
> 
> of course you stick from behind! haha... what i meant is... well i assumed your tank is close to the wall already. so given the situation, how are you going to stick the oyama paper.
> 
>  i know i newbie, but don't like that LA!


No, I didn't use Oyama. I printed a background colour using a Xerox machine and paste it to the back using Scotch tape. This will offer more flexibility in the future  :Smile: 

Here's a pix of my tank with the background.

----------


## Jervis

Another view of the tank... showing the mix of T5 tubes in use.



The rockscape may look flat from front view... it's actually not that flat. Here's an angle that shows the space between the rocks. I purposely placed them in such a way to maximize water flow... to prevent dead zone. But the gaps/holes can be ugly, so they are all facing this angle... which is not the usual viewer's angle as it's blocked by my work desk.

----------


## BlackShrimp

i am so jealous of your water clarity!!! 

LOOKING GOOD!!! with the scotch taped xerox printed black paper... :X hahaha!

----------


## EvolutionZ

wow! where are the corals! 1 more month? i cant wait!

----------


## Jervis

> i am so jealous of your water clarity!!! 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD!!! with the scotch taped xerox printed black paper... :X hahaha!


Thanks... still not too happy with the visual effect... may try something different along the way.




> wow! where are the corals! 1 more month? i cant wait!


More or less there... especially those sensitive corals. Can always start with hardy fish first  :Grin:

----------


## illumnae

amazingly beautiful as usual jervis  :Wink:  your tanks never fail to inspire

----------


## luncheonMeat

Wah! my first time reading a Marine tank Thread and its amazes me... im getting poisoned! 

by the way, Great thread and great looking tank. Cant wait to see more!

ps: Don't neglect your Planted ok. Im still waiting for the full tank shot!

----------


## AnA

Impressive setup Jervis. Marine setup seem to be fun as it has more gadget to play with.  :Grin: 

BTW, regarding the "LED lighting"; did you try the adjustment chart provided by Oceanus to do the setting to the lighting colour you need? Anyway, I also find it not as bright even for planted tank. Maybe such lighting intensity already enough for the plants or corals I am not sure?

Agree that more of such products will be launching in very near future. 




> Drove down to a LFS in the west to look at the new LED fixture that they are selling... $1350 for a 2ft fixture which is quite reasonable considering the savings in the long term.
> 
> But that fixture is not bright enough (in my opinion) to satisfy some of the corals I intend to keep. So I've decided to stick to T5... at least for the time being. I'm sure there will be a lot more LED products launching in the coming 6 months 
> 
> Here's how the tank looks like now with the ATI Powermodule 4 x 24W T5 HO. Will add a coloured background soon to camouflage the two black thing 
> 
> 
> 
> The tubes are old and temporary... will get some new ones before I start to stock my tank with corals.

----------


## Jervis

> amazingly beautiful as usual jervis  your tanks never fail to inspire


Thanks! Glad you find it... err... inspirational  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 




> Wah! my first time reading a Marine tank Thread and its amazes me... im getting poisoned! 
> 
> by the way, Great thread and great looking tank. Cant wait to see more!
> 
> ps: Don't neglect your Planted ok. Im still waiting for the full tank shot!


You get poisoned so easily?  :Knockout: 

Thanks for the reminder... I seriously need to perform water change for the 4ft  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

> Impressive setup Jervis. Marine setup seem to be fun as it has more gadget to play with.


Yupe!

Here's a video clip showing what the little Tunze Nano Wavebox can do  :Grin: 



Will have to put in some swaying LPS to judge the final effect... damn  :Evil:  Must resist the temptation  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:  :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

Good news! The Elos skimmer is foaming up  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  



Can't wait for this guy to produce some dark coffee  :Opps:

----------


## argonmt

> Good news! The Elos skimmer is foaming up    
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for this guy to produce some dark coffee


Elos leh ,,, must foam in no time  :Blah:

----------


## BlackShrimp

what does the foaming indicates?

----------


## Jervis

> what does the foaming indicates?


Foaming indicated that the protein skimmer pump has "run-in"... in most cases pumps will take around 2 to 7 days to "run-in"... in other words produce enough fine bubbles to start working.

But if you wanna know what is a protein skimmer for... in a nutshell it's the most effective filtration system money could buy  :Grin:  As it separates the organic wastes in a separate chamber (in the form of foamed gunk)... totally eliminating the need to go through the nitrifying cycle, hence lessening the burden of the overall filtration system.

----------


## BFG

The best part for the skimmer is that you get to see all the gunk that is being pulled out from the water column and dispose of it weekly or lesser. Jervis is right in that the skimmer is an effective form of filtration. User will know exactly when this efficiency drop in performance but weekly cleaning of the collection cup should keep the performance up. Some will do it every few days.

----------


## AquaObsession

Just a dump question. Can it be use on a freshwater tank? Or it's a different concept?

Cheers, Christophe

----------


## BFG

Can't be sure although I have seen a picture of a Bubble King skimmer skimming a freshwater setup but can't be sure it is an authentic picture though.

----------


## Jervis

> Just a dump question. Can it be use on a freshwater tank? Or it's a different concept?
> 
> Cheers, Christophe





> Can't be sure although I have seen a picture of a Bubble King skimmer skimming a freshwater setup but can't be sure it is an authentic picture though.


Although I have not tried before... I got a feeling the bubbles will not foam up... unless it's a super protein skimmer... or a super filthy tank  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Performed a major water test today... here are my findings:

Sg: 1.025
pH: 8.3 - 8.5
kH: 9 dkH
Temperature: 26ºC - 28ºC

Ammonia: Not detectable (was quite high last week)
Nitrite: Not detectable (detectable 3 days ago)
Nitrate: 5 - 10 ppm

Calcium: Not tested
Phosphate: Not tested

Will perform water change pretty soon  :Smile:

----------


## BlackShrimp

hmmm... who is the major contributor to all that protein???

----------


## Jervis

> hmmm... who is the major contributor to all that protein???


The liverock and the livesand... when transporting the liverock... there are bound to be dead organism that will eventually decay into organic wastes & etc.

----------


## BFG

Not forgetting all the uneaten food and waste from the fishies.

----------


## BlackShrimp

i see... i once observed my bro-in-law throw the liquid collected in the skimmer. OMG! stinks man...

----------


## argonmt

I think sea water contains more ions .. hence it enable the foam to form easily. just my guess

----------


## singaparents

Interesting and important write up journal Jervis. Thank you.

BTW, can give an estimate price of that compact sump tank? It will be good if we know the pricing involved (before your special discout of course).

----------


## Jervis

> Interesting and important write up journal Jervis. Thank you.
> 
> BTW, can give an estimate price of that compact sump tank? It will be good if we know the pricing involved (before your special discout of course).


Thanks for spending time reading  :Smile: 

I paid $788 for that Elos sump + Elos protein skimmer + Eheim 1250. The original price was $1500 I believe. They still have the price tag at their display set. It's a clearance sale  :Grin:

----------


## singaparents

Thanks Jervis for the very prompt reply. In fact I've been reading your post in SRC but under a different nick (myself) hehe.

Can't wait to see it 'fully loaded'.




> Thanks for spending time reading 
> 
> I paid $788 for that Elos sump + Elos protein skimmer + Eheim 1250. The original price was $1500 I believe. They still have the price tag at their display set. It's a clearance sale

----------


## Jervis

> Thanks Jervis for the very prompt reply. In fact I've been reading your post in SRC but under a different nick (myself) hehe.
> 
> Can't wait to see it 'fully loaded'.


Welcome to AQ  :Smile: 

Spotted something worrying today... a pile of sand with a small cave... now what creature could've done that  :Opps:  :Opps:  :Opps: 



Please... not the mantis shrimp  :Knockout:  :Knockout:  :Knockout:

----------


## doppelbanddwarf

Its really interesting following your journal Jervis. I've never read up on a thread of a marine tank set up from scratch before, so its really informative. :Well done:

----------


## whitefang

hi jervis,

an absolute newbie to the world of marine life. its interesting to read, yet i do not have a good idea of what the technical terms and names mean.

if u can spare the time, would u read up on my post and leave a few suggestions/advice? it'll be good to hear some tips from you, as my tank is slightly smaller at 1 and 1/2ft. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=46241

many thanks in advance for your kind words. =)

----------


## Jervis

Here's the latest pix of my Elos sump...



Did the following changes:

1) Added an Iceprobe chiller to help tackle the heat problem. Mounted onto an egg crate that slots in nicely onto one of the compartments.

2) Utilized the top-up compartment for salt mixing... 14L (about 10% of total tank volume). Will perform 10% weekly water change.

3) Replaced the Aquabee 1000 return pump with Hydor Seltz L30 (1200 L/hr). Much better flow now.

4) Added a bag of Chemipure.

Will continue to work on the setup since there's nothing else to do  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jervis

Introduced 3 small Super Tongan Nassarius Snail yesterday to help with the slight diatom on the sand bed... these guys dig fast  :Grin: 



Hopefully the 3 musketeers can keep my sandbed clean and bright... without the need for Sand Sifting Star and Sand Dollar  :Huh?: 

Here's a link to the snail... you can watch the video clips too  :Smile:  LINK

----------


## Jervis

Time to reveal my next toy  :Roll Eyes: 

It's an old equipment leftover from my previous setup. Can't sell it at that time... so here it is making an appearance once more!

Grotech PhytoBreeder 250 

Decided to utilize it as a Chetomorpha Reactor this time round. The fundamentals are all there:
1) Good lighting (currently using 13W Philips PL)
2) Magnet agitator at the bottom to constantly move the water in circular motion.
3) Dosing pump to dose macro fertilizer (more research is needed)

Here's how the reactor looks like hidden inside the cabinet underneath my tank. This reactor will add 18L of water to my total tank volume (that's 15%)  :Very Happy:  



This is what I used to T-off the flow from my main return pump (Hydor Seltz L30). Glad I found it!



This is the flow at the outlet (will find a better way to reintroduce the filtered water back into the tank). Will experiment further whether the flow is sufficient to avoid the water within the reactor deprived of CO2 (during photo period). I have the option of pumping in a small amount of CO2 too.



What do you guys think?

Now I just have to beg around for some Chaetomorpha  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:  :Jump for joy:

----------


## sfk7

Hey! That gadget after the reactor is what Illumnae is trying to find!!

Very informative journal with mouth watering equipments as usual Jervis.

Good work! :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Hey! That gadget after the reactor is what Illumnae is trying to find!!
> 
> Very informative journal with mouth watering equipments as usual Jervis.
> 
> Good work!


You were referring to the Aquamedic T-off? Bought it from Petmart  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Went back to the office to check on things...

It was quite a warm afternoon with temperature reaching 31ºC outside!

I am quite pleased that the tank temperature peaked at 28.5ºC at 4pm. 4pm is usually the warmest with heat build-up within the office since noon.



Seems like the Iceprobe and fans are working (to a certain extent). I used to get around 30ºC on a day like this. Now the question is... what else can I do to limit the temperature to 28ºC? I could add a small chiller which will only be operational during the weekends.

Oh yeah... manage to catch the crab  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Jervis

Bought a small bag of Chaetomorpha today.



Tied them (loosely) to small pieces of styrofoam to keep them afloat... things are progressing smoothly so far  :Smile:

----------


## planted86

wow... what is that equipment that you use to grow your chaeto??

just guessing... is it grotech??

----------


## Jervis

> wow... what is that equipment that you use to grow your chaeto??
> 
> just guessing... is it grotech??


It's a phytoplankton breeder (see post #99 for link). An old equipment I couldn't sell.

----------


## Jervis

Nothing much to update... finally gotten some new ATI tubes to replace my old tubes. From front to back:
ATI Aquablue Spezial - Switch B
ATI Blue Plus - Switch A
Arcadia Pro Plan - Switch B
ATI Actinic - Switch A



Lighting duration:
Switch A - 9am to 6pm (9 hours)
Switch B - 10am to 5pm (7 hours)
Moonlight - 6pm to 9am (15 hours)

----------


## carlfsk

Hey Jervis, what's that with switching on different tubes at different time of the day?

Simulating dawn and dusk effect?

----------


## MbmC

Hey man, you mind sharing your rationale behind your mixture of light tubes/spectrum?

I'm considering switching one of my blue plus tubes to actinic as well, wonder if that works out.

----------


## Jervis

> Hey Jervis, what's that with switching on different tubes at different time of the day?
> 
> Simulating dawn and dusk effect?


Yupe! It's the old fashion way of creating a more natural lighting simulation for the corals (not so much for the fish, although they will benefit from less light shock)... the newer trend is to use high-tech computer-controlled dimming device to dim the light more naturally. But that's a bit on the extreme  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Hey man, you mind sharing your rationale behind your mixture of light tubes/spectrum?
> 
> I'm considering switching one of my blue plus tubes to actinic as well, wonder if that works out.


There's no strong rationale behind the mixture really... the 3 ATIs are pretty standard mixture (for a reef tank)... the addition of the Arcadia Plant Pro (pink tube) is something that I'm experimenting on... I believe the pink/red spectrum will boost growth and visually enhance the colour of red/pink corals. However, it might promote algae growth too. Time will tell...

As for your case... I believe it's a matter of intensity and brightness in the end of the day. I heard from a reliable source that the ATI Blue Plus tube can somehow replace the need for actinic. But in comparison, Blue Plus offers much more punch and intensity. If you only have 1 extra slot to spare... I suggest you go for Blue Plus as it will make your tank brighter/more blue. Actinic is for those who have 4 slots and above... a good to have.

----------


## MbmC

I have 4 slots in total. Problem is, have 2 in back cotrolled with 1 switch, and 2 in front on another switch.

Currently doing this.
Back -> BB (10 hours) -> 250W (6 hours) -> WW (8 hours) -> Front.

Just worried the blue plus tubes don't provide enough coverage to the front of the tank. The Aquablue Spezial tubes (W) should provide enough coverage to the important parts of the tank. I use these tubes to provide the light spread since I ended up only using 1 x 250W.

What do you think, any need to replace on of my Blue Plus tubes with Actinic? From your point above, I think not...

----------


## carlfsk

> Yupe! It's the old fashion way of creating a more natural lighting simulation for the corals (not so much for the fish, although they will benefit from less light shock)... the newer trend is to use high-tech computer-controlled dimming device to dim the light more naturally. But that's a bit on the extreme


Yeah man, I have always wanted to have the dawn and dust effect in my tank. Maybe one day... :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Yeah man, I have always wanted to have the dawn and dust effect in my tank. Maybe one day...


You will definitely get it one day... as it becomes more and more common feature  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Plenty to update tonight  :Smile: 

Let's start with the Elos protein skimmer shall we? Well... disappointingly the skimmer took longer than expected  :Sad:  It took 12 days to form consistent foaming!

Pix taken yesterday morning... beginning to show its potential.



Here's the funny thing... on day 11, I decided to dump in my Deltec MCE300 to salvage the situation (since the Elos still not foaming). Coincidently, the Elos started to foam the next morning... probably "pressured" by the Deltec  :Very Happy: 



Light skimmate accumulated within the first 8 hours.



But whatever it is... I have removed the Deltec and am very happy with my Elos now. I cleaned the collection cup last night and after less than 24 hours... I got this!



Looking good for a lightly stocked tank... don't you think?

----------


## Jervis

Finally hooked up a chiller... decided to go for a 1/5hp Arctica to allow more flexibility in the future  :Smile: 



Here's my cooling plan (monitored and controlled by Aquatronica):

When water temperature reach 27.5ºC, the Ice Probe (50W) and 12" Fan (25W) will be activated. In weekdays (when office air-con is operational), the Ice Probe and Fan will be able to bring the temperature down to 26.5ºC.

If the Ice Probe and Fan failed to bring down the temperature, continues to hike to 28ºC, the Arctica 1/5hp chiller (400+W) will kick in to bring the temperature down to 26.5ºC.

Hopefully the above plan will reduce the dependency on chiller at least 5 days a week. The remaining 2 days will require a lot more action from the chiller.

Will continue to monitor the situation  :Smile:

----------


## BlackShrimp

Hi again jervis,

congrats on the elos skimmer working.

anyway, the IceProbe you mentioned. it is the same as this? http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquari..._iceprobe.html

----------


## Jervis

> Hi again jervis,
> 
> congrats on the elos skimmer working.
> 
> anyway, the IceProbe you mentioned. it is the same as this? http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_Aquari..._iceprobe.html


I can't access the link... but yes marinedepot do sell this Iceprobe. Quite cheap but I believe they are out of stock  :Sad:  This little guy is only suitable for a small setup... don't expect it to completely replace a conventional chiller for anything more than a 1ft cube  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

I am getting really good result with Purple Up  :Very Happy:  Been dosing 1 cap per day for the past 2 weeks. Here are my observations:

Patch of liverock on 13 Oct 2008:



Same patch of liverock on 23 Oct 2008:



Good formation of purple coralline algae all over...





I believe the addition of a new ATI actinic tube helps too.

----------


## joe faria

> I am getting really good result with Purple Up  Been dosing 1 cap per day for the past 2 weeks. Here are my observations:
> 
> Patch of liverock on 13 Oct 2008:
> 
> 
> 
> Same patch of liverock on 23 Oct 2008:
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm.... where I saw this pics? :Evil: 

Honestly, can you share a pic of the Purple Up product and specs?

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

> Hmmm.... where I saw this pics?
> 
> Honestly, can you share a pic of the Purple Up product and specs?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe Faria


I didn't you are on nano-reef.com too  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Here's the LINK

----------


## joe faria

> I didn't you are on nano-reef.com too 
> 
> Here's the LINK


Yes, I am  :Blah: . Got my new project there. Humble, simple and small.  :Grin: 

Thanks for the link.

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

> Yes, I am . Got my new project there. Humble, simple and small.


Guys... here's Joe Faria's LINK... he is damn good at making glass tanks  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Changed the DI resin today.

----------


## joe faria

Hi,
Wanna share with us a FTS?

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

> Hi,
> Wanna share with us a FTS?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Joe Faria


Your wish is my command... a preview  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## joe faria

Nice :Evil: . But it looks too blue for me  :Blah: .

Like said before, it looks great... and because it's small I like it much more... after all small it's great  :Grin: .

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## Jervis

> Nice. But it looks too blue for me .
> 
> Like said before, it looks great... and because it's small I like it much more... after all small it's great .


Alright will take some WHITER shots tomorrow.



Anyway, here's another blue shot of my sand bed... coming alive  :Grin:  Added an ugly Sand Sifting starfish to help keep the sand bed clean and healthy  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

How to tell sand bed is alive? Those gaps?  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> How to tell sand bed is alive? Those gaps?


Those are air bubbles trapped within the sand bed... signifying that some biological activities are happening underneath the sand  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Oh i see! Something to learn on marine.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Went back to office today just to check on the skimmer. 3 days worth! Now that's looking really encouraging  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 



Getting ready for water change... this Tunze container carries 25L... which is around 20% of my total water volume. Perfect!



Plan to do weekly 20% water change  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

It's time I reveal my FTS  :Grin: 



Fish list:
 Purple Tang
 Argi Pygmy Angel
 True Percula x 2



Can you see the missing bar on my smaller Nemo? Alright let's name her Nemo  :Jump for joy:

----------


## joe faria

Hi Jervis,

Your tank is getting better and better.... congrats.
Btw cute percula without the bar.

Regards,

Joe Faria

----------


## blue33

Those purple coraline on the rocks look really stunning.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Hi Jervis,
> 
> Your tank is getting better and better.... congrats.
> Btw cute percula without the bar.


Thanks Joe! Well I hope it will get even better  :Grin: 




> Those purple coraline on the rocks look really stunning.


Partly thanks to the lighting... we see the colour of the light it reflects  :Grin: 

Here are the T5 tubes I'm currently using (from front to back):
ATI Aquablue Spezial --> ATI Blue Plus --> Arcadia Plant Pro --> ATI Actinic

----------


## blue33

Looks good in the lighting. Whats the length of your ATI light, bigger than the 60cm?  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Looks good in the lighting. Whats the length of your ATI light, bigger than the 60cm?


58cm  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

2 of my 5 Sexy shrimps... the Bubble coral extended its feeding tentacles thinking... yummy... fresh shrimp meat for breakfast  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

An interesting discovery to share with you guys.

This is how my live rock looked like 15 days ago... notice that white patch of decaying sponge?



In most cases, the sponge won't be able to withstand the transportation and acclimatization stages... and would probably die in a few days during the cycling period. What amazes me is how well ir rebounded and it began to show colour!!!  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 



Really an encouraging sign for me... what do you guys think?

----------


## blue33

Looking great!  :Well done:  Thats the fun part of live rock, you dont know what will have itself previously, it will just grow something out from there. I used to have a very small marine setup before many years ago, alot of things come out or appear from the live rocks.  :Grin:  Due to inexperience and busy work load, it didnt make it.  :Confused:

----------


## Jervis

> Looking great!  Thats the fun part of live rock, you dont know what will have itself previously, it will just grow something out from there. I used to have a very small marine setup before many years ago, alot of things come out or appear from the live rocks.  Due to inexperience and busy work load, it didnt make it.


I didn't know you tried marine before... well a very small marine setup is the most difficult to maintain. Perhaps giving it another try?  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Always believe in feeding my livestock a wide variety of food... Purple Tang enjoys eating seaweed to maintain a healthy immune system  :Smile: 



The Elegance coral behind is opening up quite happily  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

> I didn't know you tried marine before... well a very small marine setup is the most difficult to maintain. Perhaps giving it another try?


Well maybe.  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Well maybe.


I got a feeling... something is in the drawing board  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i like that sexie shrimp!

----------


## Jervis

> i like that sexie shrimp!


Ok I try to take a video of the shrimp for you... then you will understand why it's called SEXY  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## planted86

> Ok I try to take a video of the shrimp for you... then you will understand why it's called SEXY


shake your bon bon~~ shake your bon bon~~  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

> Ok I try to take a video of the shrimp for you... then you will understand why it's called SEXY


haha. thanks bro.. :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Hey, i like your SEXY...  :Evil:

----------


## Jervis

> shake your bon bon~~ shake your bon bon~~





> haha. thanks bro..





> Hey, i like your SEXY...


Ok... you guys are in the right mood... go baby go... make Singapore proud  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

Performed a 20% water change today and immediately my deep purple Sea fan shows sign of approval!





The Leather coral beside it looks comfy enough... but the True Percs are still not interested  :Exasperated:

----------


## Mizu World

Really Nice! 

I didn't know this was for a marine setup when I made the delivery! I think our sweat from all the carrying was really worth it.


Cheers,
Ben

----------


## Jervis

> Really Nice! 
> 
> I didn't know this was for a marine setup when I made the delivery! I think our sweat from all the carrying was really worth it.
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Ben


Thanks for dropping by Ben... dare to deliver another tank?  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

As promised... here's a video of my SEXY shrimps  :Laughing: 



Shake shake shake  :Exasperated:

----------


## EvolutionZ

whahaha.. thats cute! how i wish my malayan shrimps(fresh water) will be aable to do that.

----------


## Jervis

> whahaha.. thats cute! how i wish my malayan shrimps(fresh water) will be aable to do that.


If they can do that... they'd be probably known as Sarong Party Shrimps  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

A close up shot of my Coco worm  :Grin:

----------


## pleco4me

WOW nice colours  :Shocked:

----------


## Jervis

Time for an update...

Been performing weekly 20% water change (the next WC scheduled for tomorrow). Here's the latest parameters check:

Sg: 1.025
Temp: 26ºC  27.5ºC
kH: 10.4 dkH
pH: 8.2  8.3
Mg: 1380 ppm
Ca: 405 ppm
NO2: Undetectable
NO3: 0.2  0.5 ppm


PO4: 0.008 ppm


Things are looking quite positive so far  :Smile: 

In fact both PO4 and NO3 are in very healthy territory especially for a relatively new tank. Will continue to maintain that with weekly water change.

----------


## celticfish

It's always a pleasure to see your tank setup journals, Jervis.
And this time we also have "bon bon's" and "SPS" too!! 
What more can an aquarist ask for?!!  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> It's always a pleasure to see your tank setup journals, Jervis.
> And this time we also have "bon bon's" and "SPS" too!! 
> What more can an aquarist ask for?!!


Well... ask for more  :Grin: 

Time to feature some happy tank inhabitants  :Smile: 





Things are looking very positive and the protein skimmer is working very well!

It's time to take up more challenges  :Smile:

----------


## blue33

Wow... Very nice. So tempting, afraid no time for me to keep.  :Confused:  What is their diet like to keep this?  :Smile:

----------


## WiNd08

wow, very nice tank you have there !

really like the purplish colour of some of the corals! makes me feel like im back in tioman :Laughing:

----------


## argonmt

Wow.. your hardwork and perseverance have yielded such impressive tank.  :Well done: 

Also the photos are well taken

----------


## Mez

Jervis, some really good quality corals there. What are you going to do with the tang when it gets larger? Or will that be then a reason to upgrade?! haha
Thanks
James

----------


## Jervis

> Wow... Very nice. So tempting, afraid no time for me to keep.  What is their diet like to keep this?





> wow, very nice tank you have there !
> 
> really like the purplish colour of some of the corals! makes me feel like im back in tioman





> Wow.. your hardwork and perseverance have yielded such impressive tank. 
> 
> Also the photos are well taken


What's with all the WOW??? Oh yeah expansion launching 13 Nov  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 

Blue33, they rely mainly on photosynthesis to generate food... however additional food source in the form of chopped shrimp meat or liquid phyto/zooplankton will help too.

----------


## Jervis

> Jervis, some really good quality corals there. What are you going to do with the tang when it gets larger? Or will that be then a reason to upgrade?! haha
> Thanks
> James


The Tang will probably take 6 to 10 months to outgrow the tank... will try to upgrade to a larger tank... if the economic condition is really bad by then... will probably sell it off or give it away... it's not difficult to sell a healthy happy specimen  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Time for a simple update... cafe latte anyone?  :Grin:

----------


## WiNd08

haha! why do all your equipments have such nice logos on them :Razz: 

i want full tank shot!! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## beetroot

It is always great to look at a marine tank  :Jump for joy: .

The sexy shrimp is so cute! It is called Ambonian Shrimp (Thor amboinensis).

By the way, do you have Anemone in your tank for your little Nemo to "sleep" in? They look a bit homeless at the corner in the picture.

----------


## pleco4me

You're my hero Jervis!  :Shocked:  :Well done:  :Grin:

----------


## Chr1stoph3r_L1m

How I hope my Ministry Of finances allows me to come back marine, I'm sure will have lots of fun.

Last time where got
Elos sump
Ice probe
LED light
The overflow now can buy also, last time I still have to DIY myself.

----------


## izzat

> By the way, do you have Anemone in your tank for your little Nemo to "sleep" in? They look a bit homeless at the corner in the picture.


From my experience, clownfishes do not need an anemone to "sleep" or "rest" during the night. 

If they do not have an anemone in captivity, they will still be able to thrive and breed in a tank.

Caring for an anemone is another issue as it is not an easy invertebrate to take care of, especially if one does not have knowledge of its requirement.

Just my comments  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Time for an update... received these today!!!  :Grin:  I can't believe they came in via Anchorage  :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

> haha! why do all your equipments have such nice logos on them
> 
> i want full tank shot!!


Not ready to reveal FTS  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 




> It is always great to look at a marine tank .
> 
> The sexy shrimp is so cute! It is called Ambonian Shrimp (Thor amboinensis).
> 
> By the way, do you have Anemone in your tank for your little Nemo to "sleep" in? They look a bit homeless at the corner in the picture.


A shrimp expert indeed... I have another interesting shrimp inside this tank since last month. Zanzibar Coral Banded shrimp.



The Nemos didn't make it past 1 week... both died with symptoms suggesting clown fish disease  :Crying: 




> You're my hero Jervis!


You are my heroine  :Roll Eyes: 




> How I hope my Ministry Of finances allows me to come back marine, I'm sure will have lots of fun.
> 
> Last time where got
> Elos sump
> Ice probe
> LED light
> The overflow now can buy also, last time I still have to DIY myself.


Yes, there are a lot more gadgets to explore nowadays.

----------


## WiNd08

> Time for an update... received these today!!!  I can't believe they came in via Anchorage


achorage meaning? SHIPPED?! that sure must have taken a long time to arrive ! :Shocked:

----------


## Jervis

> achorage meaning? SHIPPED?! that sure must have taken a long time to arrive !


Nope, they FEDEX it via Anchorage... don't ask me why  :Laughing:  It took around 4 to 5 days... not that bad  :Grin:

----------


## beetroot

Ahh... you have a Boxer Shrimp too, just one? Normally its extra long white antennaes are very distinct and visible...

----------


## Jervis

> Ahh... you have a Boxer Shrimp too, just one? Normally its extra long white antennaes are very distinct and visible...


If I'm not wrong the Zanzibar (purple) boxer do not have white antennae... I do not know why though  :Huh?: 

But those extra long antennae can be very destructive in a small tank as they tend to disturb sensitive corals. One thing I notice with my Skunk cleaner shrimp... after several moltings the white "whiskers" tend to get shorter and shorter... perhaps due to space constraint  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

After such a long wait... finally I bought a pair of fish today!!!

I contacted the LFS 2 weeks ago when this pair arrived... Mandarin is known to be very picky feeder and most will starve to death in a fish tank. I told the LFS I was not ready then... but he SMS'd me yesterday informing me the pair is picking on frozen food!!! This is a great opportunity  :Smug: 



They are quite small actually  :Smile:

----------


## stillife

Nice! Interesting color... :Smile:

----------


## WiNd08

that's the fish i'm most fascinated of when i first flipped open a "fish book" when i was a little kid!

very nice colors and cute couple there :Razz:

----------


## Captain Telecredible

Hi Bro,
Nice Mandrain you have there. Like that fascinating and varieties of this fish. Surely they will survive well in your tank, since you have experience with marine tanks before. 

Cheers!

----------


## 900801

Nice mandrains,can you share a tank shot of them swimming about  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Nice! Interesting color...





> that's the fish i'm most fascinated of when i first flipped open a "fish book" when i was a little kid!
> 
> very nice colors and cute couple there


Thanks and yes... they are really strikingly beautiful  :Smile: 




> Hi Bro,
> Nice Mandrain you have there. Like that fascinating and varieties of this fish. Surely they will survive well in your tank, since you have experience with marine tanks before. 
> 
> Cheers!


There's no guarantee of survivability... but as owners... we always try our best to keep them alive.




> Nice mandrains,can you share a tank shot of them swimming about


They are still a bit shy at the moment... will post a pix if given the opportunity  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Been dosing ELOS Omega and Pro Skimmer for 12 days now... I believe it's working well for my tank inhabitants  :Smile:  

Here are some FTS (almost 2 months anniversary)







Been secretly stocking SPS since last month and some of them are from fellow reefers.

Still performing weekly 20% water change to keep the SPS happy  :Smile:

----------


## beetroot

That is a beautiful pair of Mandarins. Look quite big from your picture  :Smile: , hehe.

----------


## Captain Telecredible

> There's no guarantee of survivability... but as owners... we always try our best to keep them alive.


Hi Bro,
Good luck on your pair of mandrain. Anyway, marine looks pretty interesting as you get to interact with different types of corals and fish. Something I like about your tank, is the varieties of colour you have there :Well done: 

Cheers!

----------


## WiNd08

wow ! the FTS makes me want to be a little clownfish so i can swim in the water! :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Here's a closer look at a series of SPS currently under my care...

Let's start with a Pink birdsnest I acquired from a SPS Clearance Sale.

The colour was quite decend when I bought it but it came with a tiny brown hairy crab. Within 1 week, this tiny pest munched off a big portion of a branch and caused considerable damage  :Sad: 

20 November 08


I manage to "destroy" the crab and the recovery is very encouraging. Colouration has improved drastically and all tips are starting to get pointy.

6 December 08 (2 weeks later)

----------


## Jervis

Second in line is another piece of SPS I acquired from the same LFS clearance sale.

Originally, I thought this is a piece of "brown-out" purple Acropora. I provide it plenty of light by placing it pretty close to the water surface.

31 October 08


After keeping for about 2 weeks the purple tips faded off  :Sad:  The entire colony lightens in colour. I was sadden by it actually but I'm glad I didn't over-react at that time. After started dosing Elos Omega and Pro Skimmer... the SPS body continues to lighten which made me more worried than before only to discover (from another experienced reefer) that this piece is not a purple Acropora but A. Tenuis!!!  :Shocked: 

It immediately became clear to me that the SPS has been improving slowly all these while, not deteriorating! This is my favourite piece  :Smile: 

6 December 08


That's the fun thing about buying "untitled" SPS from clearance sale  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Next SPS to feature is a very nice piece of Pink birdsnest I fragged from a fellow reefer. The pink colour is very intense! The base which was in constant shadow (in the mother colony) turned whitish with no polyp at all  :Sad: 

20 November 08


2 weeks later... the white branch turned light pink and polyps started to grow back!!!

6 December 08 (2 weeks later)


However I am still trying to get rid of the algae growing on the dead areas.

----------


## Jervis

The next SPS is a freebie from a nice reefer. Fragged from a much larger mother colony, these 2 branches were introduced into my tank 31 Oct 08.

20 November 08


Although looking slightly better than before, the polyps and tentacles are still not extending much. The short tentacles are turning green... the way I like it  :Smile: 

6 December 08 (2 weeks later)


Drastic improvement don't you think?  :Smug:

----------


## Mez

Absolutly stunning Jervis, your tank looks so mature already. Personally i wouldnt have the purple tang in there, but would keep smaller fish that i wouldnt have to rehome at a later stage.

----------


## blue33

All those corals really stunning.  :Well done:  You should have done it on your 4ft tank instead, it would be really nice and grand at the speed you are putting in.  :Grin:  Must have cost you a fortune.  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> Absolutly stunning Jervis, your tank looks so mature already. Personally i wouldnt have the purple tang in there, but would keep smaller fish that i wouldnt have to rehome at a later stage.


I do have plan to upgrade next year  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> All those corals really stunning.  You should have done it on your 4ft tank instead, it would be really nice and grand at the speed you are putting in.  Must have cost you a fortune.


Nah... the problem with 4ft tank is water change. Mixing and storing 100L worth of salt water every other week is not an easy task. For a small tank like this... doesn't really cost much... no excuses  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Took some shots yesterday... here's an unusual angle  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Isn't he cute?  :Surprised:

----------


## EvolutionZ

omg.. the temptation... the amount of sps!!! OMG....

----------


## khtee

> Isn't he cute?


very very cute !!!

----------


## sfk7

wow... look at the colours!

which freshwater spp comes close to that

----------


## doubleace

Wah..really nice and striking color...

----------


## Jervis

Seems like you guys really like this fish  :Surprised: 

Anyway, a marine tank will never be complete by just looking at still images. Now here's a video that showcases the wave effect.



This is the Tunze Nano Wavebox that's doing all the hardwork  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Those SPS you saw previously look very different in real life  :Smile: 





These are common Acropora milleporas... reefers keep A. millepora because of their sweeping tentacles. The random wave effect is highly desirable in a SPS to a point it's one of the determining factors in keeping these stony corals happy.

----------


## blue33

The wave looks more like my boy rocking my tank!  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> The wave looks more like my boy rocking my tank!


You shall nickname him Tunze  :Very Happy:

----------


## blue33

LOL! He already given a name!  :Smug:

----------


## WiNd08

i go tioman also not so nice man the coral reef! :Confused:

----------


## weiquan

i hope its not too late to say that ITS DARN BEAUTIFUL!!  :Grin: 

jervis u never fail to deliver.

cheers.

----------


## Jervis

> i hope its not too late to say that ITS DARN BEAUTIFUL!! 
> 
> jervis u never fail to deliver.
> 
> cheers.


No it's not too late. I have not decom yet. Haha. But I have not seen the tank for 3 days as I just return from a shanghai biz trip. 

Update you guys again tonight.

----------


## Jervis

Nothing much to report... just a rare view of my Sexy shrimps out in the open  :Shocked:

----------


## tflow

Very interesting and very nice photography. The shrimps are indeed sexy  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

very beautiful shrimp.. nowonder they name as sexy shrimp.. :Laughing:

----------


## weiquan

sexy upmost evil. heh.  :Grin:

----------


## o2bubble

Amazing, now I'm really swayed towards setting a marine tank instead of a freshwater tank for my new house next year  :Razz: 

Jevis, just curious what's the cost of this setup in total? Could you advise roughly what will be the cost that I could be looking at for a reasonable mid-end 4ft tank? Last time I check and LFS told me around 8-10k including equipments and live stocks  :Sad:

----------


## Jervis

> Amazing, now I'm really swayed towards setting a marine tank instead of a freshwater tank for my new house next year 
> 
> Jevis, just curious what's the cost of this setup in total? Could you advise roughly what will be the cost that I could be looking at for a reasonable mid-end 4ft tank? Last time I check and LFS told me around 8-10k including equipments and live stocks


Wow a marine tank in your new home will be great!

I didn't really calculate the total cost (in fact I don't calculate for all my setups, be it big or small)  :Grin:  Not much point in doing so really. The 8 to 10k budget is pretty decent for a mid-end 4ft tank. Focus your budget on an oversized protein skimmer and a flexible lighting system that will enable you to progress from LPS to SPS. Equipments like Calcium Reactor will require expert tuning, therefore not necessary at this moment as it can crash the tank if misused.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

If only we have a freshwater fish that match the splendid colours of the Mandarin.

This is the best marine journal I have ever followed, thanks Jervis!

----------


## Jervis

> If only we have a freshwater fish that match the splendid colours of the Mandarin.
> 
> This is the best marine journal I have ever followed, thanks Jervis!


Glad you enjoy the thread  :Smile: 

More update coming up shortly!

----------


## Jervis

Time to update some SPS progress.

Let's start with this relatively rare piece of Green Birdsnest... I acquired it off a reefer friend last month.

7 Nov 2008


27 Dec 2008 (50 days later)


Growth is very significant for this SPS... probably one of the biggest calcium and carbonate "suckers" in the tank  :Laughing:  I am very pleased with the progress on this specimen.

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Green Birdnest! What a SPS for the coming CNY. =)

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

[quote=Jervis;391688



There's no guarantee of survivability... but as owners... we always try our best to keep them alive.


[/quote]

They have a special diet isn't it?

It belongs to PFK's list of 10 fishes that should be left in the wild.

----------


## Jervis

> Green Birdnest! What a SPS for the coming CNY. =)


It should be red  :Laughing:  It's difficult to find red SPS though  :Exasperated: 




> They have a special diet isn't it?
> 
> It belongs to PFK's list of 10 fishes that should be left in the wild.


Almost half of the marine fishes available in LFS nowadays belongs to that category actually and yes, Mandarin is known for their special diet. That's why I have to wait for such a pair available before getting. The owner of Marinelife (a LFS in Hong Leong Garden) informed me of this feeding pair via SMS. That's how I got the pair  :Smile: 

Will try to post some latest pix of them.

----------


## onizukaa

bro, how much did you purchase the elos sump 500

----------


## Jervis

It's been a while since I last updated... the tank is getting better as it stabilizes and I notice significant growth in many SPS colonies.

Pink Birdsnest 6 Dec 08 *BEFORE*


15 Jan 09 *5 WEEKS LATER*


The tips are growing upwards and many splits are beginning to form... promising a much larger colony in due time  :Smile: 

Healthy extension of polyps.

----------


## Jervis

This is a piece of Acropora (still trying to get an exact ID in other forums) has been with me for 3 months. Bought it as a small frag from a LFS during one of those clearance sale.

Its ever-extending polyps always make me feel good... that's why I repositioned it to the front  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

wow.. they are so beautiful.. great photography!!  :Grin:

----------


## joe faria

FTS?  :Kiss:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Jervis, your tank must be the Model nano marine tank.. Everything is going so well in a relatively small amount of water for marine.

Superb!

----------


## joe faria

updates and fts?

----------


## fighting fish

nice tank, how about a FTS

----------


## Ken Lim

any plan for a open house ?  :Angel:

----------


## Viper007

Bro what camera are you using. Your picture is very detail. :Smile:

----------


## craftsman

I think he has a Sony Alpha, and he's using a macro lens to get such detail on small objects.  :Smile:

----------


## whitefang

i always drop by when i can, to look at your pics and beautiful tank.

it always makes me feel good and go "wahhhhh.." and i feel inspired to get out there and spend more money again. Haha!

Happy new year, Jervis!

----------


## mtinghl

Hi Jervis & all, this is my 1st insight of a marine tank setup. Wow, its really not that simple nor cheap. I've always been captivated by the beauty of marine coral tanks. Only could wish that someday I could make it happen myself. Thanks a lot & I really enjoyed following the progress. Cheers.

----------


## D.O.M

solid colour

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Any update on my favourite marine tank??  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Any update on my favourite marine tank??


I just got back from holiday... will be updating you guys (on all tanks) very soon  :Smile: 

Happy CNY  ::smt114:  ::smt114:  ::smt114:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> I just got back from holiday... will be updating you guys (on all tanks) very soon 
> 
> Happy CNY


Will be waiting..  :Grin: 
And welcome back!!

----------


## Mez

Hurry up jervis!

----------


## jtss2001

what you feed them?

----------


## JadeIceGreen

*scanning the horizon for an update*

----------


## neo18

Nice sps tank hope to see more update :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Hurry up jervis!


Alright!!!




> what you feed them?


Mainly frozen mysis (Hikari) and pellets with seaweed occasionally.




> *scanning the horizon for an update*


 :Blah: 




> Nice sps tank hope to see more update


Thanks! Here's the update  :Smile: 

Will bring my DSLR back to office tomorrow to do some serious photography. Meanwhile, please enjoy  :Razz:

----------


## Mez

Tomorrow has been and gone, any photos?! :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> Tomorrow has been and gone, any photos?!


Oops... alright will try to take some pix today  :Grin:

----------


## onizukaa

great! waiting for your lovely photos

----------


## Jervis

Here's a simple update of my SPS...

Green birdsnest

*BEFORE* 27 Dec 2008


*NOW* 15 Mar 2009

----------


## Jervis

Pink birdsnest (left side)

*BEFORE* 20 Nov 2008


*NOW* 14 Mar 2009

----------


## Jervis

Green Acropora _(unidentified)_

*BEFORE* 22 Nov 2008


*NOW* 14 Mar 2009


I am planning to add a few more pieces to "spice up" the tank a little  :Smug:

----------


## celticfish

Wow! 
I'm amazed at the growth in under 4 months!
That's real food for thought when I next dive.
Thanks for the insight dewd!  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

What you going to do if the coral occupy the whole tank?  :Surprised:  Cut and sell?  :Smile:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

I am starting to have a new appreciation for corals and marine tanks as a whole.

----------


## alex888

i have been following your thread for awhile jervis and i must say the corals are growing very nicely! am amazed at your versatility and the amount of work you put to each tank to make it look good!  :Grin:

----------


## tflow

Hi Jervis, your coral is indeed growing very well.

Do know add in any supplements beside purpleup?

----------


## tcy81

very nice growth on your corals.
i am so tempted to do a marine tank too.  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> i am so tempted to do a marine tank too.


Why not? Why restrict yourself to green when you can experience blue too  :Grin:  It's not as difficult as publicized really, but stability is key. Start with hardy corals and you shall be rewarded  :Smile:

----------


## tcy81

> Why not? Why restrict yourself to green when you can experience blue too  It's not as difficult as publicized really, but stability is key. Start with hardy corals and you shall be rewarded


need to learn and read more about marine stuff first ....
but my hands will be tied to a bigger green project soon.

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Lol Saw that video, towards the end, how come the fishes suddenly just dart away and hide? so funny

----------


## JadeIceGreen

I think a lot of planted tank folks would like to try marine one day. But there is always the concern that marine is much harder and much more expensive.

Is there a website in which it is good to read up and learn about marine tanks?

----------


## Mez

A marine tank is not as hard as people make out, its the initial cost of it that is expensive, although considering some of you guys spend lots of money on 4-5 different layers of subtrate, and the lighting, its probably not all that far off. Swap your CO2 money for a skimmer, the lighting is very similar and you could use exactly the same T5 units if you swap the bulbs around.
Jervis has gone a lot further than you need to go for a nice marine tank, but that's because he has expensive twigs in his tan that need next to no nitrate in the system  :Wink: 
A simple soft coral/LPS with a few fish is very easily acheived, just dont set your standards the same as Jervis', because a tank like that is quite hard to acheive.

----------


## Jervis

> need to learn and read more about marine stuff first ....
> but my hands will be tied to a bigger green project soon.


Slowly... what's the rush?  :Grin: 




> Lol Saw that video, towards the end, how come the fishes suddenly just dart away and hide? so funny


Marine fishes are more sensitive to external factors and they do swim a lot faster. That's why netting a fish inside a coral reef tank is a scary task  :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

> I think a lot of planted tank folks would like to try marine one day. But there is always the concern that marine is much harder and much more expensive.
> 
> Is there a website in which it is good to read up and learn about marine tanks?


Get a book instead. Forums are usually very confusing because there are so many methods and their die-hard supporters that will confuse you through and through even before starting... sorta like ADA soil vs. Gex soil  :Laughing: 

Drop by Kinokuniya at Taka and they have a lot of nice books for you to enjoy. Books are less brand-driven also.




> A marine tank is not as hard as people make out, its the initial cost of it that is expensive, although considering some of you guys spend lots of money on 4-5 different layers of subtrate, and the lighting, its probably not all that far off. Swap your CO2 money for a skimmer, the lighting is very similar and you could use exactly the same T5 units if you swap the bulbs around.
> Jervis has gone a lot further than you need to go for a nice marine tank, but that's because he has expensive twigs in his tan that need next to no nitrate in the system 
> A simple soft coral/LPS with a few fish is very easily acheived, just dont set your standards the same as Jervis', because a tank like that is quite hard to acheive.


Very well put... just like planted. Start with a comfortable setup and hardy plants first. There's always a learning curve to everything  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

Fiber-optic Poccilopora

*BEFORE* 17 Nov 2008


*NOW* 20 Mar 2009


This guys is a slow grower  :Exasperated:

----------


## Jervis

Pink Millepora

*BEFORE* 17 Nov 2008


*NOW* 20 Mar 2009


Colour has improved significantly and my Yellow Goby loves to hang out among these pink branches  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> What you going to do if the coral occupy the whole tank?  Cut and sell?


That's an interesting question. Usually reefers will cut them off (called frags) and sell or give away to fellow reefers. For rare specimens (marine world is full of rare items), we usually auction them in forums.

Most SPS (those stony corals inside my tank) can be cut easily by just breaking the branches from the main colony. The frag can then be introduced into another suitable tank.

Usually we use epoxy or superglue gel to stick them to rocks. Here's how a well encrusted frag looks like at the bottom, they will grow to form a base.



Quite fascinating actually  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing the info.  :Smile:  Are those epoxy, super glue toxic to them? Lower the tank water before you gel them? If you can show us the step how to do would be good.  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Thanks for sharing the info.  Are those epoxy, super glue toxic to them? Lower the tank water before you gel them? If you can show us the step how to do would be good.


For years reefers have been using these marine epoxy (2-parts suitable for marine use) and superglue gel. Don't think they pose a danger to the invertebrates.

I can't show step-by-step as I don't have any corals to "stick" at the moment. Basically, we will hold the coral, apply superglue gel to the base and hold it on the rock for a couple of seconds. That's all! No, we don't lower the tank water as it's not really necessary. Marine epoxy can work underwater too.

----------


## tcy81

yup, seems normal and non-toxic to use super glue to stick the corals.
read at other forums, also using super glue.
By the way, have you tried keeping anemone, is it very difficult to keep ?

----------


## Jervis

> By the way, have you tried keeping anemone, is it very difficult to keep ?


Anemone is not difficult to keep actually, they just need bright light. However, due to their powerful sting... they are known to be the ultimate "bulldozer" once they decide to move around (yes, they do move around like snails, but most of the time they will settle to a comfortable spot after a while).

Unlike freshwater plants, most corals have their own defense mechanism and most of them uses chemical to "kill" each other. Here's an example of "chemical warfare" in action... seems like the Poccilopora has a more powerful sting/poison than the Green birdsnest  :Exasperated:

----------


## tcy81

I see, are you going to shift your Green birdsnest now that it has been stung ?
 :Opps:

----------


## Jervis

> I see, are you going to shift your Green birdsnest now that it has been stung ?


Nope, we usually let it happen. It won't affect the colony anyway. This is a natural process and it usually shapes the reef in its most natural form  :Smile: 

But, having an Anemone bulldozing over these stony corals is a completely different scenario... more like a war zone  :Knockout:  :Knockout:  :Knockout:

----------


## tcy81

> But, having an Anemone bulldozing over these stony corals is a completely different scenario... more like a war zone


haha ya, stinging every coral on its way?

----------


## Jervis

> haha ya, stinging every coral on its way?


Stinging is an understatement... wiping off is more like it  :Evil:

----------


## tcy81

by the way you only use 4 x 24w T5 for this setup right ?

----------


## Mez

I would also add, Jervis, that an anemone needs a very mature system. Reasons for this are, more mature systems have stable water parameters, a must for an anemone, and usually have more experienced keepers. I would not suggest an anemone to anyone with a new tank or still slightly unstable tank. One year minimum IMO.
Also, dont be fooled by Jervis' good SPS frag growth. At first they look very unsightly! I preffer to use actual super glue and attatch the frag out of water to a small peice of live rock. The gel type is the best.

----------


## blue33

Are those normal superglue or for marine use? Will superglue glue inside the water?  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Are those normal superglue or for marine use? Will superglue glue inside the water?


Normal/commercial superglue gel found in DIY shop will do. Loctite is my favourite brand but very costly. I used to spend hundreds on glue per year  :Laughing:

----------


## blue33

Thanks for sharing, interesting!  :Smile:

----------


## Jervis

> Thanks for sharing, interesting!


No problem. I believe those superglue gel will be very useful in freshwater too  :Grin:

----------


## blue33

LOL! You read my mind...  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

read from somewhere that they used superglue to glue the ferns to wood  :Smile:  very tempted to do it!!

----------


## Jervis

> read from somewhere that they used superglue to glue the ferns to wood  very tempted to do it!!


That I have yet to try actually... I got a feeling that the superglue will not be too kind on the stem/root of plants. Instant damage I suspect  :Exasperated:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Nice, learning a lot of stuffs from this thread. I guess the biggest thing going for marine tanks are colours and the chance to have a piece of the deep blue sea in your home.

For cost, I think a marine tank may be equal to a all ADA setup.  :Razz: 

Maybe I'll start a marine tank one day but for now, I am highly hooked to green.  :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

> For cost, I think a marine tank may be equal to a all ADA setup.


For normal marine setup yes  :Grin:  A high end marine setup can easily reach $30k  :Grin:

----------


## dnsfpl

once start cannot stop
buying buying buying  :Laughing:

----------


## Jervis

> once start cannot stop
> buying buying buying


Oh yes! It's impossible to stop especially when you have a bunch of reefers motivating you every night (on forums)  :Laughing: 

The shopaholic behaviour is more obvious in new reefers as they tend to get too excited over the vast livestock available at LFS and corals tend to NOT do well, so there will be a lot of replacements as part of the learning curve.

A decent piece of coral costs around $35 to $55, to fill up a 4ft tank, you need at least 30 to 40 pieces. It's scary come to think of it!  :Exasperated:

----------


## ReefzLover

hi bro..mind tellin me wher u got ur tank and cabinet? and wats the price roughly ? thanks !

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> For normal marine setup yes  A high end marine setup can easily reach $30k


Okay, the amount is really very scary. Haha. Salute to all the marine keepers out there!  :Smile:

----------


## raydiative

> Oh yes! It's impossible to stop especially when you have a bunch of reefers motivating you every night (on forums) 
> 
> The shopaholic behaviour is more obvious in new reefers as they tend to get too excited over the vast livestock available at LFS and corals tend to NOT do well, so there will be a lot of replacements as part of the learning curve.
> 
> A decent piece of coral costs around $35 to $55, to fill up a 4ft tank, you need at least 30 to 40 pieces. It's scary come to think of it!


Hey Jervis,

Surprised to see you here! was waiting for you to post your reef thread at SRC.. haha.. tank looking good!

----------


## skyluck2001

> No problem. I believe those superglue gel will be very useful in freshwater too


Not to hikack this thread, but do you think superglue can be used to stick mosses to rocks? Will the moss thrive or eventually break from the glued strands?

Anybody tried it before?

----------


## Leonisation

nice neat tank

----------


## JadeIceGreen

Because of your marine tank, I am reading all the articles in Nano Reef now..  :Laughing:

----------


## mordrake

you sure kena poison la... nano reefs are fun but lots of work and discipline. cannot happy happy add livestock.
reefing is quite a bottomless pit if you're hooked. all the lovely toys available out there  :Very Happy:

----------


## JadeIceGreen

> you sure kena poison la... nano reefs are fun but lots of work and discipline. cannot happy happy add livestock.
> reefing is quite a bottomless pit if you're hooked. all the lovely toys available out there


Haha, its really interesting to read all the marine related articles and see how different it is from freshwater tanks.

Yeah, I love all the toys and equipment. 
And Jervis also have such nice toys.  :Grin:

----------


## mordrake

> Haha, its really interesting to read all the marine related articles and see how different it is from freshwater tanks.
> 
> Yeah, I love all the toys and equipment. 
> And Jervis also have such nice toys.


Jervis ah... he like the Ouyang Feng... master of poison  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mez

Update please, you must have SPS growing out of the tank by now :Grin:

----------


## inimicus

Beautiful set up and informative thread with amazing photos. 

May i know where you got your Tunze overflow box from as i am currently searching for one.

Is there much noise from the overflowing water?

----------


## joe faria

What hapenned to you mate?
You need to update this thread.

----------


## Vlamingi_cont

I think he gave his sps away to his frens... As for the skimmer... He changed it to a brand called Skimz.. Kone skimmer... SK1

----------

